# Derealization info



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

I found this article to be extremely helpful & informative at explaining Derealization. Please read.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Derealization


----------



## el_kapitano (Aug 21, 2010)

It's actualy nothing new. I guess that we are all already aware of this facts.


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

good article.


----------

